# Diamondback Scope Mounts ???



## Gator Bait (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi All, 

I have been giving thought to picking up a Colt Diamondback .22LR (they aren't going to get any cheaper) and due to my eye sight might want to scope it.

Do any of you know of a way to mount a scope on a Diamondback with out drilling and tapping. I do not want to de-value a great collectable gun but do want to shoot it.

I have a Colt Python Hunter that came scoped from the factory and would like to put together a smaller version in .22LR. :drooling::drooling::drooling:

Thanks in advance for any and all help.


----------

